# Wyndham Kona Hawaiian Resort



## RDB (Dec 3, 2011)

Would someone tell me what the 2br Presidential has over the 2br Deluxe?

I wish to Credit Pool enough points and I don't see that Presidential takes but 45k more in High season.


----------



## MichaelColey (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm here at Wyndham Kona Hawaiian right now (in a 2BR Deluxe).  I can't speak for what the Presidential has over the Deluxe, but the service here is phenomenal, the landscaping is breathtaking and the units are spacious.  This is definitely one of the nicest resorts I've ever stayed at, particularly in regards to the service.

The Deluxe has a cheap dishwasher, a fairly basic fridge (with icemaker), formica counters and fabric furniture.  Based on other Wyndhams I've seen, I would expect the Presidential to have higher end appliances, granite countertops and likely leather furniture.  That's just a guess, though.

Looking forward to hearing about the differences.


----------



## abbekit (Dec 5, 2011)

MichaelColey said:


> I'm here at Wyndham Kona Hawaiian right now (in a 2BR Deluxe).  I can't speak for what the Presidential has over the Deluxe, but the service here is phenomenal, the landscaping is breathtaking and the units are spacious.  This is definitely one of the nicest resorts I've ever stayed at, particularly in regards to the service.
> .



Glad you're enjoying it.  What unit are you in?   Are you near the upper or lower area?  Do you have any sort of view?

Aloha!


----------



## MichaelColey (Dec 5, 2011)

We're near the middle, closer to the front.  Not far from the lower pool.  We have a very scenic view (it looks like every unit does from what I've seen), but not of the ocean.    The landscaping here is incredible, and I love that they put signs up to tell what many of the plants are.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 5, 2011)

I think the units at the Wyndham Kona Resort are very nice, and I liked the location which is walking distance from restaurants and stores.  The landscaping was nice - comparable to most of the hotel affiliated resorts.    

However, this resort has no ocean access and only a few units have very distant glimpses of the ocean, so that's a deal killer for us.  I really missed the ocean while we we stayed there.  Also, the pools are just so-so, and I didn't think pool maintenance was very good.  The pool area was always a mess and the water cloudy when we were there.


----------



## MichaelColey (Dec 5, 2011)

I can understand the oceanfront/oceanview issue (although that's not a factor for us - we like to drive around and explore other beaches and activies).





DeniseM said:


> Also, the pools are just so-so, and I didn't think pool maintenance was very good. The pool area was always a mess and the water cloudy when we were there.


I'm wondering if this was just a temporary issue, because the pool water has been crystal clear while we've been here.  The hot tub is a bit murky, but it's a sand bottom, saltwater hot tub.

Here's a picture of the kids at the lower pool:


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 5, 2011)

No ocean access is a deal killer for us - I want to be able to sit on the lanai or walk 1 or 2  minutes and see the ocean.  This is the only place we have ever stayed in Hawaii where we could not do that, and we really missed it.  As nice as the resort is, I wouldn't go back because of that.


----------



## ronandjoan (Dec 5, 2011)

We ve stayed in 3 different units there and had ocean views. Loved sitting on the balcony and enjoying the view.  Accidentally saw a glimpse of the inside of a presidential and it was lush furniture... Like Bonnet Creek furniture is an upgrade and had WONDERFUL view!!


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 5, 2011)

Unfortunately, it's hard for exchangers to get an ocean view.  We were there for 2 weeks and were told flat out that they reserve ocean view units for owners.  That's only right, but it would discourage me from going back on an exchange.  However, we can't travel during the off-season, and I'm sure you have more of a chance for a good view, then.


----------



## abbekit (Dec 5, 2011)

Does anyone who had good views remember their unit numbers?  We were in 36A and did not care for the location of that unit.  Too close to the building in front of it  (so close we felt we could reach out and touch it from our lanai).  That building's AC units were just below our lanai and VERY noisy so it made it unpleasant when we were sitting outside.  We did have a sliver of a view of the ocean but I would not want to stay in that unit/building again.

Trying to figure out what to ask for when we go back next year.  Doing an RCI trade so we don't expect fancy presidential unit (we were very happy with our regular unit, just not the location of it within the complex).


----------



## MuranoJo (Dec 6, 2011)

We liked the place...and we could see a sliver of the ocean.  But we knew in that congested area, we likely couldn't get an ocean view.  Luckily, we got into the 2nd floor overlooking the pool area.  I wouldn't want a ground floor for lanai privacy reasons, unless I had kiddies going back & forth to the pool.  Also we liked having the dining table out on the lanai.  

This is too funny, but we didn't discover we had a w/d in the unit until our last day (didn't spend much time there).  But we were only there for a week and hadn't planned on doing laundry.  

I wish we had returned here vs. going to Kings Land this Sept.  We just prefer this area.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Dec 6, 2011)

muranojo said:


> We liked the place...and we could see a sliver of the ocean.  But we knew in that congested area, we likely couldn't get an ocean view.  Luckily, we got into the 2nd floor overlooking the pool area.  I wouldn't want a ground floor for lanai privacy reasons, unless I had kiddies going back & forth to the pool.  Also we liked having the dining table out on the lanai.
> 
> This is too funny, but we didn't discover we had a w/d in the unit until our last day (didn't spend much time there).  But we were only there for a week and hadn't planned on doing laundry.
> 
> I wish we had returned here vs. going to Kings Land this Sept.  We just prefer this area.



We also really enjoyed the place, had a 2nd floor unit also. Well kept resort and the staff was very friendly. 

Good location for exploring the island, we checked out the Hilton complex(always take a look at your other options for the next trip). Given the choice I think I would go with the WKH, because of it's better location over the more upscale Hiltons.


----------



## ronandjoan (Dec 6, 2011)

28a is our favorite unit, but you do hear some extra noise from carts... But it's close to the front for the better view, see our BLOG for pictures from various....


----------



## suzanne (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi Michael and Joan, Glad you are enjoying your holidays. Hope your both taking lots of photos to share with the rest of us unlucky ones who are still at home waiting our turn to go to Hawaii.  

Suzanne


----------



## davhu1 (Dec 7, 2011)

We will be there next fall.  Some mentioned walking distance to restaurants.  Any recommendation where to eat?  How about snorkling?   thanks


----------



## MichaelColey (Dec 7, 2011)

We've only ate at one restaurant here (and that may be all we do -- we mainly eat in the timeshare).  That was Bubba Gump's, about a mile from here.  It's straight down the main (beachfront) road (Ali'i Drive).  Just turn right when you exit the resort.  There's not much the first half mile, but then there's a plethora of restaurant choices.  The next mile or more is almost nothing but restaurants and gift shops.

The food and service at Bubba Gump's wasn't as good as others we have been to, but the view was pretty incredible.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Dec 7, 2011)

The waterfall and hot tub at this resort are the best. 

I love that natural feel.


----------



## Luanne (Dec 7, 2011)

davhu1 said:


> We will be there next fall.  Some mentioned walking distance to restaurants.  Any recommendation where to eat?  How about snorkling?   thanks



Restaurants in Kona:

Kona Brewpub
Kona Inn (not so much for the food but for the view)
Sam Choy's (it wasn't open the last time we were there, but has great reviews)
Huggos's (gets mixed reviews on the food, but we love the setting, go for the sunset)

South of Kona:
Keei Cafe

North of Kona:
Cafe Pesto
Bamboo (in Hawi)

Snorkeling:
Kahalu'u Beach Park, right in Kona


----------



## artringwald (Dec 7, 2011)

In Kona, our favorite place for lunch is Don the Beachcomber at the Royal Kona Resort. For diner, we love the Kona Inn Restaurant. Both places have gorgeous ocean front views. The best snorkeling we did on the Big Island was a Fair Wind cruise that anchored just off the Captain Cook monument in Kealakekua Bay.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 7, 2011)

I think the best snorkeling on the Big Island is at 2-Step which is right next to Pu'uhonua o Honaunau National Historic Park http://www.nps.gov/puho/index.htm 

You can park in the secure parking lot at Honaunau and walk over.


----------



## slip (Dec 7, 2011)

I agree with DeniseM and artringwald, been to all those for the food and the 
snorkeling. You can't go wrong with those choices. If you want something 
different and definitely Hawaiian, I would go more for lunch but they do have
dinner plates, go to Da Poke Shack. It right on Ali'i drive, a little bit south of
town. Very fresh fish at very reasonable prices. They sell different kinds of
Poke and they have plate lunches and dinners. I had 2 fish tacos, a side of rice and
a side of crab salad and it was $9.00. Definitely the freshest fish I've ever had.
If you get there early you'll see the fishermen carrying in the fish right through
the front door.


----------



## Luanne (Dec 7, 2011)

For current restaurant reviews I like to go to http://www.konaweb.com/restaurant/index.cgi


----------



## RDB (Dec 7, 2011)

I agree with all but for not wanting to return.

I was trying to get input on what is so great about Presidential units.
Are they always upper units?
Do they have better locations or better views?

I was offered one as an upgrade.  We are not sure we want an upgrade.

I asked on the Lounge about this info for a Bali Hai unit. The post got moved to Hawaii.

Anyone been in a 2br Presidential.  Are the tubs larger? The crown moldings larger?  What can you recall?


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 7, 2011)

Just so you know, the Lounge is for topics that don't fit into other timesharing categories.  The best place for Hawaii questions is the Hawaii forum, or the specific resort system's forum.


----------



## artringwald (Dec 8, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> I think the best snorkeling on the Big Island is at 2-Step which is right next to Pu'uhonua o Honaunau National Historic Park http://www.nps.gov/puho/index.htm


We have been snorkeling there and enjoyed it. While we were there we also witnessed an outrigger ride that didn't go so well. Fortunately, they were in shallow water.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 8, 2011)

Uh oh!  Tipping over an outrigger must take some group effort!

Two step-






We like to make a day of it at 2-Step and Pu'uhonua o Honaunau National Historic Park.

First we pay admission and park right in front of the ranger shack for security.  Then we lock our "stuff" in the trunk and take our snorkel gear and walk back out the park entrance, turn left, and turn left again into the 2nd drive.  At the end of the 2nd drive you will find a lava rock shore line, often with people lined up at "2-step" to enter the water.  At "2-step" you sit down on the edge, take one big step down (1.5 ft.?) and then glide off into the water.  It's crystal clear and the snorkeling is fabulous!

We bring a picnic lunch, and after we snorkel we head back to the car, and drive to the back of the parking lot, to the dirt road on the left which leads back to a nice picnic area next to the tide pools.  We eat lunch, explore the tide pools or the park displays, and settle in for a beautiful afternoon.


----------



## slip (Dec 8, 2011)

2 step is awesome. We were just there in October on Denise's advice. 
Saw lots of turtles that day. There were a lot of people there when we went
but there's plenty of room and we didn't have to wait long to get in the 
water. This is a must while on the Big Island.


----------



## MuranoJo (Dec 8, 2011)

Agree with the 2-Step recommendation.  Great water and snorkeling.
You can easily spend a day here with the snorkeling and the historic area to explore.

I have comments on the restaurants, but trying to dig up links first, so will do that later.  We were just there in Sept., after being away about 5 years.


----------



## abbekit (Dec 9, 2011)

ronandjoan said:


> 28a is our favorite unit, but you do hear some extra noise from carts... But it's close to the front for the better view, see our BLOG for pictures from various....




Thanks we'll request that unit or something similar.  This time I!ll know to go look at  the unit before we accept it when we check in.  We did this in Maui last year and scored a fabulous view.

How do I access your blog?


----------



## ronandjoan (Dec 12, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> Unfortunately, it's hard for exchangers to get an ocean view.  We were there for 2 weeks and were told flat out that they reserve ocean view units for owners.  That's only right, but it would discourage me from going back on an exchange.  However, we can't travel during the off-season, and I'm sure you have more of a chance for a good view, then.



We got those units as exchangers.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 12, 2011)

ronandjoan said:


> We got those units as exchangers.



We have to travel during school holidays, so we don't usually get the best views when we exchange.  It was the 4th of July week when we were there and the resort was 100% full!  I'm looking forward to when we weill be able to travel off-season!


----------



## redkayak (Dec 12, 2011)

Went there in 2005 (can't believe it's been that long) and got there the day the Ironman was going on.  That was fun trying to navigate all the detours!  I traded my 1 bedroom Sudwala (back in the good ole days) thru RCI and still got a room (9A) with a few of the ocean.   Room 28A would have a good view as it is right in the front.  I want to think sales had theses rooms when I was there.  Bubba Gumps had a good view right along the water.  Cheaper than Huggos!  Would like to go back but am sending the DIL there Aug to  Shearwater for her honeymoon.  Keep telling her she may have an additional guest in the second bedroom.  Looks like a great place with an awesome view.

Doug


----------



## Sandy VDH (Dec 13, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> I think the best snorkeling on the Big Island is at 2-Step which is right next to Pu'uhonua o Honaunau National Historic Park http://www.nps.gov/puho/index.htm
> 
> You can park in the secure parking lot at Honaunau and walk over.



two thumbs up for me. 

This is a spot that we scuba dive at least two days on our visits to the big island.  Love cheap shore dives.  Big island is great for that.


----------



## cgeidl (Dec 14, 2011)

*Going back in late March*

We like to be on the second floor and we have had an ocean view a couple times but it is very limited IMHO and no units that I have seen have knock out views. We are going for the 6th time to this resort and it is our favorite on the BI.
1. Friendly employees
2. Plants and rocks with Hawaiian music 
3.Hawaiian style architecture
4. Great 2nd floor deck
Restaurants
1.Jackie Reyes-We go early and have half priced appetizers as a light dinner
2.Poke Shack
3.Huggos
4.Fish hopper
5.The one fifty club.On one trip I heard two locals discuss meeting at the 150 club for lunch. Come to find out it was the $1.50 Costco hotdog and drink.We usually go when we get groceries.Costco there has local products and the pineapple and poke are as good as anywhere we have found.Years ago when Costco and Walmart came in it seemed a disaster for small businesses and it seemed a third of space was empty but the ones who couldn't compete by offering service or different products went under but others have filled the spaces.have fun.
We have never heard of snorkeling at two step but will try this year a dive or snorkel trip.


----------



## MichaelColey (Dec 14, 2011)

cgeidl said:


> 5.The one fifty club.On one trip I heard two locals discuss meeting at the 150 club for lunch. Come to find out it was the $1.50 Costco hotdog and drink.We usually go when we get groceries.Costco there has local products and the pineapple and poke are as good as anywhere we have found.


We're proud members of the $1.50 club.  We plan lunch there just about every time we go to Costco.  We usually splurge and get a $10 pizza (or at least a couple big $2 slices) as well.  Cheapest lunch on the island.  Love the pineapples, too.  I think we bought (and ate) about a dozen on this (three week) trip, and we plan on buying a couple cases to duct tape together and bring back as checked luggage.


----------



## scrapngen (Dec 15, 2011)

MichaelColey said:


> We're proud members of the $1.50 club.  We plan lunch there just about every time we go to Costco.  We usually splurge and get a $10 pizza (or at least a couple big $2 slices) as well.  Cheapest lunch on the island.  Love the pineapples, too.  I think we bought (and ate) about a dozen on this (three week) trip, and we plan on buying a couple cases to duct tape together and bring back as checked luggage.



Yep, us too! When Costco came to Kauai, we discovered that not only could we do the 1.50 meal deal, they also have great samples!! We've managed to practically have a meal due to the samples alone. Of course, we always buy quite a bit as well, since we typically stay for two weeks. Then we hit it one last time before leaving for chocolates to take home as gifts for teachers, etc.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Dec 15, 2011)

pricing at costco food court is the same everywhere across the entire country.  You can imagine that in places where food is high that does yield a big bargin location. 

The Hawaii stores have the largest and busiest food courts in the entire country.


----------

